# Noob Suspension upgrade questions



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I have hit the 28,000 mile mark and I need to upgrade my rear suspension (I am blaming this one on my stereo upgrades in my trunk). Since I am already giving up my baby to the knife, I probably will do something with the front as well. If there's a simple fix just for the rear, I can wait on the rest though.

A few questions:

1) It sounds like Pedders is a favorite. What are some other options people have gone with?

2) If I am going to go with Pedders, which package should I go with? 

--I am currently thinking the Street II no drop (I have 18x8.5 after market wheels and am a little worried about dropping it).

3) What are the pros/cons of upgrades that people have experienced? 

--I am slightly concerned with ride quality, but I am most concerned about longevity... I don't want to have to keep replacing my rear suspension every two years, nor do I want to make my sub smaller.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070&highlight=Road+Test+Random+Thoughts-+Suspension+Upg


----------

